# Looking for PTN



## hoheboe1 (Mar 19, 2011)

Looking for some western patterns.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

The 2 things I enter when looking for patterns is either metal art or scroll saw patterns. Google images shows more western metal art than western scroll saw patterns, but you can vary it up a bit by using cowboy instead.


----------

